

Ask HN: Ecommerce startup - Shipping and Return labels? - arithmetic

I'm looking for an API that I can use on an ecommerce site to generate shipping and return labels (UPS and FedEx options). Are there alternatives to directly using UPS API (which doesn't look like an optimal solution from reading the docs)?
======
wittjeff
Check out <http://www.endicia.com/Products/>.

